# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  هوش مصنوعي و شناسايي چهره

## golbafan

سلام
مدتیه دارم در مورد شناسایی چهره کار میکنم

اوایل از روش harrlike استفاده میکردم که مکان چهره رو در عکس تشخیص بدم و بعد شناسایی رو انجام بدم ولی بعد از مدتی متوجه شدم این روش خیلی کنده و خوشم نیومد و رفتم سراغ الگوریتم هایی که من در آوردی بودند...

اخیرا الگوریتمی رو برای این کار طراحی کرم که مبتنی بر الگوریتمی بود که برای شناسایی پلاک خودرو بکار برده بودم خیلی سریع جواب داد و من رو خوشحال کرد
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=165324

اونقدر سرعتش بالا است که حتی کامپیوتر زاغارت من هم بدون وفقه با این الگوریتم چهره رو پیدا میکنه...

حالا مونده شناسایی کامل چهره که البته تا 90 درصد پیش رفتم و تونستم به یک ضریب قطعیت خوبی برای شناسایی برسم ولی میخوام خطا رو به صفر برسونم.

از دوستان میخوام نظر بدن
البته الگوریتم های توی وب را خودم خوردم... و اگر ایده جدیدی هست در خدمتیم

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

سلام آقاي گلبافان عزيز
اين كاري كه انجام دادين چقدر دقت داره يعني اگه در مسافت هاي طولاني هم باشه مي تونه كار كنه و چهره در وضعيت هاي مختلف.
بعد اين شناسايي گام جالب تريه كه مفصل ميشه در موردش بحث كرد.

----------


## mohamnag

دوست عزیز الگوریتم های شناسایی چهره الان در حد دقت های صدم و هزارم درصد دارن با هم رقابت می کنن. اینکه شما یه روش جدید رو پی گرفتید خیلی هم خوبه ولی بدونید که مثلا دقت 99.9 درصد یک دقت افتضاح در شناسایی چهره است چون این متد با تعداد خیلی زیاد چهره سر و کار داره و مثلا 1 نفر خطا در 1000 نفر بسیار بده. که معمولا ارقام در حد چند صد هزار نفره و شناسایی و برطرف کردن این چند درصد کوچولو خطا توی تعداد بالا هزینه به مراتب سنگینی تری از استفاده نکردن از سیستم های اتوماتیک رو تحمیل می کنه.
قصدم نا امید کردن شما نبود اما می خوام که توقعتون رو از خروجی ببرم بالا.

----------


## golbafan

> دوست عزیز الگوریتم های شناسایی چهره الان در حد دقت های صدم و هزارم درصد دارن با هم رقابت می کنن. اینکه شما یه روش جدید رو پی گرفتید خیلی هم خوبه ولی بدونید که مثلا دقت 99.9 درصد یک دقت افتضاح در شناسایی چهره است چون این متد با تعداد خیلی زیاد چهره سر و کار داره و مثلا 1 نفر خطا در 1000 نفر بسیار بده. که معمولا ارقام در حد چند صد هزار نفره و شناسایی و برطرف کردن این چند درصد کوچولو خطا توی تعداد بالا هزینه به مراتب سنگینی تری از استفاده نکردن از سیستم های اتوماتیک رو تحمیل می کنه.
> قصدم نا امید کردن شما نبود اما می خوام که توقعتون رو از خروجی ببرم بالا.



با سلام و تشکر

بله هدف منم همینه برای همین هم گفتم تا 90 درصد پیش رفتم...
و این تاپیک رو زدم برای اینکه دوستان هم کمک بفرمایند.

البته امروز تونستیم به دقت 99.99 درصد برسیم چون در 10000 عکس برای تست فقط یک خطا داشتیم و اون رو بررسی که کردیم دیدیم واقعا به هم شبیه هستند و تشخیص اونها از هم برای آدم هم مشکل بود

یک سری عکس هم در ضمیمه برای دوستان قرار دادم

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

ما چرا نا امید باشیم. آخه فرمایش بنده دقت نکردید.بدی این فروم تو اینه که هر کس نظر میده به ستارش نگاه می کنند تا محتویای تاپیک.قربان پیدا کردن یک تصویر در یک وب کم در هد یه پروژه دانشجویی 2 واحده است متد شما بایستی به صورت online در یک دوربین مداربسته با فاصله زیاد این کارو انجام بده با شرایط مختلف.ثانیاً گام بعدی تشخیص خود چهره و متد داده کاویتون مهم.اگه این روش شما هم مثل اون پلاک خوان که گذاشتید باشه باید به شما بگم که در متداتون تجدید نظر کنید. من عکس های نترل ترافیکو به برنامتون دادم نتونست حتس محل پلاکو پیدا کنه.کار شما نمی خوام نا امید شین در حد پروژه دانشجویی بود نه کار حرفه ای .در ضمن 2 تو sample خودتون هم شبکه عصبتون 2 رو با 3 اشتباه می گرفت. که به نظر میومد کار با شبکه عصبی انجام نمیشه .پلاک خوان بایستی در شب حتی در حالتی که پلاک برای انسان قابل شناسایی نیست تشخیص داده بشه.رنگ ماشین و ماشین هایی که فاقد پلاک هستن.

----------


## golbafan

> ما چرا نا امید باشیم. آخه فرمایش بنده دقت نکردید.بدی این فروم تو اینه که هر کس نظر میده به ستارش نگاه می کنند تا محتویای تاپیک.قربان پیدا کردن یک تصویر در یک وب کم در هد یه پروژه دانشجویی 2 واحده است متد شما بایستی به صورت online در یک دوربین مداربسته با فاصله زیاد این کارو انجام بده با شرایط مختلف.ثانیاً گام بعدی تشخیص خود چهره و متد داده کاویتون مهم.اگه این روش شما هم مثل اون پلاک خوان که گذاشتید باشه باید به شما بگم که در متداتون تجدید نظر کنید. من عکس های نترل ترافیکو به برنامتون دادم نتونست حتس محل پلاکو پیدا کنه.کار شما نمی خوام نا امید شین در حد پروژه دانشجویی بود نه کار حرفه ای .در ضمن 2 تو sample خودتون هم شبکه عصبتون 2 رو با 3 اشتباه می گرفت. که به نظر میومد کار با شبکه عصبی انجام نمیشه .پلاک خوان بایستی در شب حتی در حالتی که پلاک برای انسان قابل شناسایی نیست تشخیص داده بشه.رنگ ماشین و ماشین هایی که فاقد پلاک هستن.


یادتون باشه که اگر انسان نتونه چیزی رو از تصویر استخراج کنه کامپیوتر هم نمیتونه
و رنگ ماشین چه ربطی به پلاکش داره آخه (و لابد ميخواي پلاك ماشين هاي فاقد پلاك رو هم بهت بگه ديگه...)

عزیز من عکس های کنترل ترافیکی که شما به برنامه دادی اون عکس هایی نیست که دوربین های کنترل ترافیک برای پردازش استفاده میکنن
http://www.khabarkhodro.com/ShowImag....jpg&Width=260
http://www.bornanews.ir/images/docs/...00000399-b.jpg
http://www.econews.ir/fa/Files/NewsI...rafic_Fixd.jpg

آنلاین بودن و مدار بسته بودن چه ربطی به پردازش تصویر داره؟

فاصله کم و زیاد هم با کیفیت دوربین جبران میشه نه با الگوریتم

توی اون پست علت اشتباه شدن 2 و 3 رو در یک مورد گفتم : آموزش کم

(میشه بگین اگر با شبکه عصبی انجام نمیشه پس با چی میشه این کارو کرد؟)

به هر حال منظورتون رو متوجه نمیشم!
نمیدونم در مورد تشخیص پلاک صحبت میکنید یا شناسایی چهره!
فکر کنم شما به مطالعه بیشتری در ضمینه هوش مصنوعی احتیاج دارید

لطفا تصاویر ضمیمه پست قبلی رو ملاحضه کنید تا منظور منو از شناسایی چهره بفهمید!

----------


## BOB

سلام

ممکنه یک نسخه Demo از برنامه قرار بدهید تا بررسی نماییم؟؟

تشکر

----------


## golbafan

> سلام
> 
> ممکنه یک نسخه Demo از برنامه قرار بدهید تا بررسی نماییم؟؟
> 
> تشکر



بله 

اما كمي صبر كنيد

----------


## golbafan

نسخه قابل نصب

http://rapidshare.com/files/420819423/setuphzr.rar

 (MD5: 841F62C0E5DC684E91C37820F051BB51)

----------


## golbafan

اول بايد يك شخص رو تعريف كنيد

بعد براش چهره تعريف كنيد 

بعد بايد آموزش بديد 

بعد بايد در تب شناسايي عمل كنيد

----------


## Hussein39

:کف کرده!:  اگه بخوام در این زمینه واسه پروژه دانشجویی(کاردانی) کار کنم چقدر زمان و چه چیز هایی رو باید بخونم :متفکر:  خیلی باید کار کنم اقا 50 درصدم تشخیص بده بازم خوبه فقط اسمی داشته باشه. نظرم اینه که یه پروژه تحت شبکه  با سی شارپ  و اسه شناسایی کاربرها از  این روش خیلی عالیه :کف کرده!:

----------


## golbafan

> اگه بخوام در این زمینه واسه پروژه دانشجویی(کاردانی) کار کنم چقدر زمان و چه چیز هایی رو باید بخونم خیلی باید کار کنم اقا 50 درصدم تشخیص بده بازم خوبه فقط اسمی داشته باشه. نظرم اینه که یه پروژه تحت شبکه  با سی شارپ  و اسه شناسایی کاربرها از  این روش خیلی عالیه



به نظرم زيادم عالي نيست همين روش قديمي بهتره يوزر و پسورد

----------


## Hussein39

به چیز تاپ می خوام تو پروژم استفاده کنم می تونید راهنمایی کنید. :لبخند:

----------


## golbafan

اگر چیز آماده میخواهید از  veryface میتونید استفاده کنید

----------


## goldpower

> نسخه قابل نصب
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/420819423/setuphzr.rar
> 
>  (MD5: 841F62C0E5DC684E91C37820F051BB51)



لینک حذف شده . لطفا دوباره اپلود کنید

----------


## reza tarfiyi

سلام دوست عزیز (گلبافان)
من یه سوال داشتم دنبال یه نرم افزار میگردم که که چند تا چهره بهش تعریف کنی و بعد شناساییشون کنه و یه خروجی بده یا مثلا یه نرم افزار رو باز کنه
اگه راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

تو وب ابزارهای openSource زیادی وجود داره تو سایت sourceforge.net می تونید 
من خودم به روش eigenface یه engine نوشتم

----------


## hasan118

> اول بايد يك شخص رو تعريف كنيد
> 
> بعد براش چهره تعريف كنيد 
> 
> بعد بايد آموزش بديد 
> 
> بعد بايد در تب شناسايي عمل كنيد


سلام دوست عزیر برای این مراحل بالا بایید از کجا شروع کنم میشه یه کم راهنمایی کنین؟ممنون میشم

----------


## golbafan

البته انجینهای مجانی زیادی هست ولی اونی که بخواد درست و با دقت بین 1 میلیون نفر کار کنه پولیه

----------

